# Food Survival



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

My friend Ken Ballinger sent me some good info that I will share with you and I hope it benefits you. But first I would like to share the results of my own research.
Our biggest hurdle is knowing what's coming and patiently talking with people who are confused, terrified by media lies and not in touch with reality. We understand that if Obama is "re-elected", then gasoline and food prices will be skyrocketing even higher to $10 a gallon for gas and $8 for a gallon of milk. That will paralyze most folks who will suffer a meltdown into peony.
That is why the first goal of our group, as we find like minded people, is to form a buying co-op where we can combine resources and prepare for mobility, sustenance and survival now, before crippling economic catastrophe knocks the hope out of an already traumatized population. In fact with prices going up daily, many families are already suffering economically. 
We know that there will eventually be a minority of organized survivalists and a huge mass of desperate terrorized people. "Preppers", who are as confused as the masses, are becoming more common and many of the "prepper" forums behave as if we are all playing a game.
How can disorganized, economically destroyed people cope with any type of doomsday scenario? Let's face it, most "preppers" will find that they are an army of two to four when the balloon goes up. They will be targeted first, because they cannot effectively defend their own stockpiled resources or freedom.

*A 30 Day Supply of Food For Those Who Expect Minimal Discomfort*
Here is the line-up we created - a cart-full of items that ensure a balanced diet and will get you through a pinch for a full 30 days - the absolute minimum period you need to be prepared for. I call it my Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve.
The list goes like this: (Note: unlike some of the commercial sources of long shelf life comfort food I found online, I'm putting the calorie counts right up front, not burying them in the fine print; check my math and you'll see that I'm giving you a full 2,009 calories per day, comfortably above the minimum daily requirement for an adult.)
Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve item #1:
Hugely Popular Macaroni & Cheese
I live in the south, where the food landscape is dominated by barbecue joints, mom & pop diners, and soul food places. What's one comfort food you'll find on the menu in all three? Macaroni and cheese! The 50 ounce, #10 can of mac 'n' cheese in my new Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve comprises 21 servings of 255 calories each. And the shelf life is virtually indefinite.
Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve item #2:
USDA-Inspected Whole Eggs
It's hard to beat eggs for total nutrition. After all, every egg contains 100% of the nutrients needed to bring one living chicken into the world! Each 48 oz., #10 can contains the dried equivalent of nine dozen eggs; only the shell and the water have been removed. That's 96 servings at 84 calories each. By the way, every #10 can in my Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve comes with its own snug-fitting plastic lid, making each can re-sealable and vastly extending shelf life even after the original seal is broken.
Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve item #3:
Fantastic Brownie Mix
Just the aroma of brownies baking in the oven is enough to spread cheer throughout the house! You'll get enough mix in an 84 oz., #10 can to make three cake-pan size sheets of about 20 brownies each (166 calories per brownie). If your oven is out of commission in a power outage, I found instructions for baking perfect brownies on a gas grill! Instructions are included in your copy of my Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve Recipe Book.
Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve item #4:
Delicious and Nutritious Split Green Peas
Stay with me, because this may be one food you turned your nose up at as a kid. The fact is, split green peas are the plant equivalent of eggs. They are loaded with low-fat calories and are a great source of protein. If you don't like the texture, you can puree them until smooth or add more water for great home-made soup. The 92 oz., #10 can has 29 servings of 335 calories each.
Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve item #5:
Sweet and Tasty Dried Banana Slices
We taste-tested dried banana chips versus dried apple slices in the office. Dried apples tend to lose their flavor, but drying bananas seems to intensify the flavor. Each #10 can gives you 36 one-ounce servings of 147 calories each.
Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve item #6:
Healthy and Warming Quick Rolled Oats
Picture a steaming bowl of oatmeal. Now that's a cheery breakfast for adverse times! Add brown sugar from your pantry - or the previously mentioned banana chips. 104 calories per serving, 42 servings per 40 oz., #10 can. Shelf life? Indefinite.
Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve item #7:
Real and Pleasant to Eat Potato Flakes
Most Americans eat at least one serving of potatoes daily. Your 30-day supply of potato flakes (30 oz., # 10 can) amounts to 41 servings of 80 calories each.
Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve item #8:
Versatile Instant Non-Fat Milk Crystals
74 servings, 80 calories each in a 60 oz., # 10 can. This makes a total of eight #10 cans in my Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve, but I still have more great items to tell you about.
Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve item #9:
A 21-bean Mega-Gourmet Health-Enhancing Blend
In the course of our research, we came across a specialty food wholesaler that supplies high-end restaurants with gourmet foods such as Kobe beef rib-eyes and pricey Australian rock lobster tails. But there's one little gem on their price list that's ultra-high in nutrition and taste and very competitive in cost - their 21-bean gourmet blend.
21-Bean Mega-Gourmet
52 servings in a 10-pound bag of beans,
increased by more than 100% after hydrating.
Beans pack a nutritional punch combining vegetable protein, B vitamins, and minerals. This blend brings together a whopping twenty one conventional and heirloom varieties, with a range of colors, flavors, textures, and natural phytochemical nutrients. This true gourmet bean blend contains: Dried Anasazi, Cannellini, Jacobs Cattle/Trout, Flageolet, Maine Yellow Eye, Appaloosa, Black Turtle, Cranberry (aka Borlotti), Rattlesnake and Tongues of Fire beans. The 10-lb. supply comes in a heavy-duty clear-blue plastic bag, but if you open the bag and pour them out into clean, dry Mason jars (screwing the lids on tightly), they'll make an attractive element of your kitchen decor until you need to use them. Makes 129 servings, 120 calories each.
BONUS SUPPLEMENTAL ITEM: "Canned Spiced Ham," two 12-oz cans
I respect health-conscious people who have adopted a vegetarian lifestyle. But I am not a vegetarian and don't plan to become one, even temporarily during a crisis. So I decided to supplement my emergency food reserve with meat - and I mean real meat, not chicken fat, reconstituted meat flakes, or textured, artificially flavored soy protein.
After checking dozens of options, the choice became very clear. There's a tasty, high-protein, all-meat product on the market that's been taste-tested and enjoyed by millions of Americans for over seven decades. The chief ingredient is pork shoulder. Officially, it's canned spiced ham. Now don't laugh when I tell you this, because this American-made spiced ham product has been the butt of many jokes... you probably know this product by its commercial name - Spam®.
Spam is popular for several good reasons. It's is known worldwide as a convenient source of meat in a can. It brings you the most long-shelf-life meat for the money and has an almost cult-like following. I've supplemented my Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve with two 12-ounce cans of calorie-dense spiced ham. The accompanying recipe book includes numerous serving suggestions. Bottom line: 6 servings per 12-ounce can, 180 calories per serving.
Our Emergency Food Reserve vs. Competitor - Prices and Calorie Count
As I mentioned earlier, there really is no other 30-day "e-food" supply out there that compares with my Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve, which weighs in at 60,282 calories. That's 2,009 calories per day to meet the nutritional needs of the typical adult. And in just a moment, I'm going to tell you how to get your very own Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve virtually for free!
Here are the calorie counts of the other "30-day" emergency food supplies my staff and I were able to locate. See for yourself how they stack up against your body's need for 2,000 calories per day:
Brand A: 615 calories per day. (Cost: $197)
According to WebMD, that's not enough to feed a 2-year-old.
Brand B: 1,440 calories per day. (Cost: $265)
Just pick eight days out of the month to go hungry and this plan may work out.
Brand C: 1,545 calories per day. (Cost: $422)
This is okay if you want to use the emergency to go on a 30-day crash diet.
Brand D: 1,725 calories per day. (Cost: $197)
Closer but still not enough to meet the nutritional needs of the average adult.
Average these four together and you get 1,332 calories per day (one-third less than the 2,000 you need for good nutrition). The average cost is $270 for what they call a 30-day supply (though it's really only 10 to 25 days). In a moment you'll see that there's no comparison to the value you'll get in my Maximum Shelf Life Emergency Food Reserve, but first let me tell you about some bonuses I've arranged for you to receive.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the message is getting out there. Ok some is in jokes, but if it gets people thinking and looking more into it then its all the better. 
I have been seeing more and more on pinterest which is a site for women. We need to keep talking and getting more to join us. I feel one more person who even stocks 1 month is one less person I have to worry about. I know I have been talking slowly to some at work...hail they already think I am crazy LOL but I have found a couple who have like minds...even one lady who we are joining forces in a big garden. She has a green thumb and I can can. She got me into chickens and we are thinking about getting a milk cow to share. 
I have been talking for years but when folks started looking they would find groups who only talked about killing everyone...I feel the tide is turning and now is the time to reach out. Wouldn't it be better for all to get people at least starting, then we all know once you start you get hooked and it becomes easier and you put back more for your family.
Thats why I really like this forum its about encouraging and helping people not killing them all and take their stuff.


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

McSagfe, I like your positive approach. What evidence do you have that the tide is turning? I could use some good news. Are gas or food prices going down? Have the media attacks on preppers ceased?

I meet people every day whose job required them to be moved around frequently and their family is dispersed. Now they are retired and seeking to form friends and join a group, but such processes do not happen over night.

I have been in no groups where people were talking about killing others and taking their stuff. Most people I talk to are forced to go it alone. Do you think that no marauders in the future will be attacking small groups for their resources? Or do you prefer not to talk about it? Should we forget about the possibility that some people might want to "kill them all and take their stuff (your words)?" If its possible, do you want to prepare for the possibility or just ignore it?

Everyone is entitled to their opinion as long as the media doesn't hear about it.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I am talking about the idea of prepping is starting to turn to a more positive approach. If you go and look at pinterest you will see its a forum about women and what they want...dream weddings, houses, ect but there are some very good ideas and more prepping is coming out. Sorry I fully believe in order to survive you have to have women behind and fully participating or there will be gaps in your supplies. Remember a happy wife is a happy life. That is why I joined this forum ...more active women and a balanced approached and a welcoming attitude.

I am in no way saying life is getting better...no in fact we are just waiting on the other shoe to drop ...its already falling.

I am fully aware there will be groups attacking others and I am well prepared for them both mentally and supply wise. I have no problem talking about them and how best to fight them off but when a group is about how many guns and how many kills they have already had ( military) and anyone who wants others to join forces is wrong, I have a problem. We will NOT make it alone or in small groups. I think a balanced approach is best. Yes killing will happen but would it not benefit all to have more like minded people with a wide assortment of skills and talents? Some might not be able to kill but their other skills will be pretty handy to have.....My gifts are more aligned with encouragement and teaching than killing. I can shoot and I do but someone has to give others a REASON to keep fighting ...or why bother. You might as well be dead than living with no hope, no reason, no joy. Would you not be able to accept the fact you just killed a woman who was trying to steal when you have protected yours and other children...who now are sitting and laughing to a story? yes you can harden your heart and soul but not forever and where is the drive to keep on doing what needs to be done? Is the goal to survive which includes laughing again and sharing joy with those around you?
Yes I have been to a few groups that were all about men and their toys and who was bigger, badder, and meaner then the next...knowing full well most were former military but its been years since they have even walked 3 rows to the store let alone 2 miles. 
Yes I am positive and shall keep that attitude ...I have and will even where I work but I also know the rules of the game. I am a witch at work and the trouble makers HATE me but walk into my door and change clothes I am ME again. I have to find good or why bother.....Everyone is NOT a harden inmate OUT HERE, in there yes they are all the same...killers who want to kill me. 
So maybe I have a better grasp on dealing with stress everyday. You do have to have a release and a reason to keep going.
But then that is my opinion and a bit old fashioned and a females view on things. I am willing to learn and try and see another view...I might learn something or see where I am not seeing the entire picture.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

hmmm dont know but my post is waiting on approval ......LOL


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

you all know that in the shtf times everybody will chip in and help and every one will get a long and do things together and sing happy songs and share and love one another as one big happy family. right ?????? right??????


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

No. There are a lot of backstabbing *******s everywhere. I have identified several on this site. My knuckles are bruised from an encounter with one last week. He was another know-it-all with no experience, but a lot of bias against anyone who knows what he is doing. As the situation deteriorates there will be increased internecine fighting.
My group exists to help each other. Those who are too selfish to do that, are unwelcome. That doesn't mean we harbor minority parasites. We leave that to the "glorious government."


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

groupsurvival said:


> No. There are a lot of backstabbing *******s everywhere. I have identified several on this site. My knuckles are bruised from an encounter with one last week. He was another know-it-all with no experience, but a lot of bias against anyone who knows what he is doing. As the situation deteriorates there will be increased internecine fighting.
> My group exists to help each other. Those who are too selfish to do that, are unwelcome. That doesn't mean we harbor minority parasites. We leave that to the "glorious government."


I find this comment offensive..I have only 10 houses on this street. I am 61 and dh 63.
I have confronted/let it slip with 3 neighbors so far.
What a fricking mistake!!
One is totally bonkers, Calif couple; they're prepped with 4 boxes of oatmeal and some bottled water.
The female of another wealthy couple let me know in a conversation discussing my sister/niece/great-niece's unpreparedness being on the govt teat that she is also unprepared and will die with them..but hubby has all the latest and greatest boy toys.
On the other side of my home is a couple never home, they must eat out 3 times a day--the dad and son live baseball, etc..sports. They will be the first to die here, because when I mentioned getting prepared, he said he'd go to his church ( membership of about 30!!)and get food there.
Dh's friend said he'd shoot his food when the collapse came....(because, of course, noone else is gonna take that route...Geeze!!)
Now, this is 4 of 4 breaches of security and what did it get me?? Ill feelings of 3 neighbors and one ******* dh friend...and now they know.
NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

JayJay said:


> I find this comment offensive..I have only 10 houses on this street. I am 61 and dh 63.
> I have confronted/let it slip with 3 neighbors so far.
> What a fricking mistake!!
> One is totally bonkers, Calif couple; they're prepped with 4 boxes of oatmeal and some bottled water.
> ...


you forgot the first rule of Prep Club... NEVER talk about Prep Club. 

It's unfortunate that this story gets repeated so much more often that the "just made a new PREPPING friend" threads


----------

